# The Disc Golf thread



## guitarister7321 (Jul 18, 2011)

Searched for a disc golf thread and got nothing.

Anyone else play Disc Golf on here. I've been playing for about a month now and am really getting into it. Two of my friends just got into as well. I've been playing at least once a week since I started. Currently I have the following discs:
Discraft Nuke Z
Innova DX Beast
Innova DX Dragon
Innova DX Valkyrie
Innova DX Aviar

How about you guys? What discs do you have?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 26, 2011)

I love disc golf, unfortunately I am shit at it. Just like real golf, I am too inconsistent. I have two awful throws for every awesome one. Last time I played was around 3 weeks ago. I birdied a hole with a sick drive that almost hit the basket, then followed that by chucking my disc in the bayou on the next hole. 

I couldn't tell you what discs I own/have owned (see above about the bayou thing).


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll have to report back on the discs I own. I know I have a driver, 2 mid range and a pretty soft putter. can't remember any of the names.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't done this in years, but I do enjoy it. It's a great excuse to get out to a park with a few friends and spend time outdoors.

I had a friend when I was in the 7th or 8th grade who was a junior frisbee champion (or some such) and he's the guy who turned me onto disc golf. Fuck, that was like.. 1993..


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 26, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I haven't done this in years, but I do enjoy it. It's a great excuse to get out to a park with a few friends and spend time outdoors.
> 
> I had a friend when I was in the 7th or 8th grade who was a junior frisbee champion (or some such) and he's the guy who turned me onto disc golf. Fuck, that was like.. 1993..



^Impressive


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not the best but I've been getting better at it. But no matter how bad I do, I still have a lot of fun with my friends doing it. 

I posted this thread 8 days ago, for a while I thought I might be the only one on here  It's nice to finally see there a few others on here.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 27, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> ^Impressive



 If you ever saw me try to play, you wouldn't think so.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Why didn't I think of starting this thread?

I have more discs than I really need but my main discs are:

Innova Pro Katana
Innova Star Destroyer
Innova Valkyrie
Innova Pro kite
Innova Classic Roc
Innova shark
Innova pro aviar
...about 15 other discs

Been playing about 2 years. I'm still not that good.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 28, 2011)

Not very good at it, but I love some disc golf.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 28, 2011)

NDD! New disc day! Just came in the mail.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 28, 2011)

^

Groovy colors. 

PS: Clean your fingernails.


----------



## fretninjadave (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a 
millennium polaris LS 
Innova Beast distance driver
and some light up putter


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 28, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> PS: Clean your fingernails.



I actually did not too long ago. I'm a bit embarrassed that I posted a picture with them dirty


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 28, 2011)

my discs


----------



## dantel666 (Jul 28, 2011)

This is awesome. I've been playing disc golf for like 6 years off and on with my dad. I still suck at it but its fun nonetheless. I have quite a few discs, I'll list them out later.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 29, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> NDD! New disc day! Just came in the mail.



You are gonna love that disc. Its one my favorites to throw.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 29, 2011)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> You are gonna love that disc. Its one my favorites to throw.


Yes! I have a DX series Valkyrie and I love it, but the material doesn't hold up the best on the DX's, so I got this champion. Can't wait to try this one out.

And nice discs mountainjam! Who makes those? I actually think that's the kind my friend found in the woods, not sure because there is still so much dirt on it.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 29, 2011)

^lightning discs


----------



## avenger (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought this was a made up sport 

Just kidding guys its cooler then bowling !


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Aug 5, 2011)

avenger said:


> Just kidding guys its cooler then bowling !



Don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult


----------



## Alcmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

I LOVE DISC GOLF


----------



## cap-tan (Nov 17, 2011)

My friend used to ask me to go play with him all the time, and I always said no because I knew I would get addicted to it...so now I'm addicted to it and play all the time and can't stop buying more discs. (iHave a problem) But as of now my discs include:
Champion Groove
Champion Valkyrie
Star Valkyrie 
Glow in the dark Valkyrie 
Star Destroyer
Champion Monarch
Disc craft Avenger
2-Aerobie Epic's (yes they are, in fact, epic.)
Some crappy floats in water putter
And my favorite disc, my disc craft Soft Banger GT putter.

I <3 Disc Golf.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 17, 2011)

I started playing in college about 5 years ago (......damn.......) and Im pretty good actually. I occasionally finish at or under par at our neighboring courses, usually about 4 over though. 

here's my discs, all innova
Star Wraith
Champion Valkyrie (2)
Champion Beast
Champion Groove
DX wraith
DX cheetah
DX Aviar
Star Aviar
About 10 others i dont really use. 

...Think I'll go play after work today


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2011)

I've only played disc golf one time. I was horribly hung over and I puked at just about every single hole. Despite feeling like absolute shit the ENTIRE time I've never had more fun in my life (I'm exaggerating of course, but that shit was awesome).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2011)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Don't know whether to take this as a compliment or an insult


 
Fuck that... Bowling is sweet.


----------



## ZackP3750 (May 20, 2012)

Gotta necrobump this one, I freaking love disc golf. Been playing for about 3 years but only just started getting serious about it like 3 months ago. Actually just bought my first disc bag, I feel total pro now haha. Here's my lineup as of now:

Innova Aviar
Innova Dart
Innova Shark
Innova Wolf
Innova Champion Orc (2)


Only place that sells discs only carries Innova, haha. I'm going to be ordering a couple more online soon, I'm thinking an Innova Star Boss and maybe another mid-range.


----------



## Lagtastic (May 25, 2012)

I've been playing about 7 years. I mostly throw Innova Champion and Star plastic, but I do like DX for things like the Roc, XD, and Aviar. I'm one of those people with 6 Rocs at varying levels of being broken in.



Charlotte is disc golf heaven for anyone looking for a challenge. The World Championships are here this year. There are also some large tourneys that are here every year. 
Courses | Charlotte Disc Golf Club


Every player within driving distance needs to come down and play Renaissance, Hornet's Nest, Nevin, and Winthrop. There's also about 15 other courses within an hour, many of which are worth your time as well. If you make a trip shoot me a PM and I'll come meet you for a round, you'll need a guide at Renny your first time anyway.


Renny is an experience that should not be missed by any avid player. Here is a video tour of the "easy" course. There is also a "gold" course that is much longer. It has changed a bit since the video, but this will give you an idea.



Here's the "easy" course at Hornet's Nest, there is a run with much more difficult pin placements here as well. The back 9 is really tricky, this video is from like 2005 but was reuploaded in 2010. The trees are way thicker now than in the video.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 25, 2012)

Lost my champion "Bistaneau Boss" that I found under ice at lake Bistaneau =(. But I finished our Cross Lake course at 2 over recently, that's FAR better than I've ever done there before. 

Here's a pic of my buddy Josh teeing off at hole 8, lake Bistaneau in Doyline, La. That's right, 888ft! I don't have the arm to get there in less than 4 =(


----------



## dantel666 (Aug 14, 2012)

I figured I might as well get to listing out what discs I use since my bag has finally stopped changing all the time. So I guess its time to revive this thread.

Putters:
Discraft Pro-d Magnet
Discraft Pro-d Banger-Gt
Innova R-pro Rhyno

Midrange:
Innova DX Glow Roc
Innova KC Pro Roc

Drivers:
Innova Champion Roadrunner
Discraft ESP Avenger
Innova Champion Valkyrie x2
Discraft Elite Z Wildcat
Innova Champion Orc
Innova Star Orc
Innova Champion Boss
Innova Champion Groove

How many of you guys throw side arm? how many throw back hand? I am just curious to know. I throw mainly side arm, but I want to work on my back hand drives.


----------

